# Bostin Loyd Interview. (You gotta hear this)



## Pork Chop (Oct 30, 2013)

And I thought I used a lot... He is claiming to use 13g - 14g of gear per week..??!!.. LOL    Episode 5. Adam & Bostin Make Sweet L-O-V-E. ? Real World Muscle


----------



## exerciseordie (Oct 30, 2013)

I would hope to be far bigger than him with 13-14g gear a week, hgh, and slin


----------



## afg24 (Oct 31, 2013)

Damn


----------



## J.thom (Oct 31, 2013)

exerciseordie said:


> I would hope to be far bigger than him with 13-14g gear a week, hgh, and slin



exactly! that or dead.


----------



## futureMrO (Oct 31, 2013)

exerciseordie said:


> I would hope to be far bigger than him with 13-14g gear a week, hgh, and slin


same thing i was thinking


----------



## oufinny (Nov 1, 2013)

This guy is such a retard and he is not that jacked.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 1, 2013)

you guys saying hes not big are out of your mind. You should have seen him two years ago. I dont think any one here has achieved the gains he has in that short amount of time. Also for his age being only 21 that is pretty incredible. I would love to see half the guys here post pics saying that hes small. Also being that all of gear is under dosed today compared to the 80's his doses are probably not as high as people really think. Talking to many vets they would never think about going over 300mg of parabolan back then and now they are running grams plus to get the same gains. 

To many haters...Who cares what he does...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 1, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> you guys saying hes not big are out of your mind. You should have seen him two years ago. I dont think any one here has achieved the gains he has in that short amount of time. Also for his age being only 21 that is pretty incredible. I would love to see half the guys here post pics saying that hes small. Also being that all of gear is under dosed today compared to the 80's his doses are probably not as high as people really think. Talking to many vets they would never think about going over 300mg of parabolan back then and now they are running grams plus to get the same gains.
> 
> To many haters...Who cares what he does...



yeah..but 13 grams tho? + hgh and slin?... kid got an infection anyways, he's a fag


----------



## Mike Arnold (Nov 1, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> you guys saying hes not big are out of your mind. You should have seen him two years ago. I dont think any one here has achieved the gains he has in that short amount of time. Also for his age being only 21 that is pretty incredible. I would love to see half the guys here post pics saying that hes small. Also being that all of gear is under dosed today compared to the 80's his doses are probably not as high as people really think. Talking to many vets they would never think about going over 300mg of parabolan back then and now they are running grams plus to get the same gains.
> 
> To many haters...Who cares what he does...



Yes, lots of gear is undee-dosed today, but there is still PLENTY of gear that is dosed accurately or pretty damn close to what it should be.  The reason guys back then rarely used more than 300 mg of Paravolan (500 mg in extreme cases) is not because it was 3X more potent....its because they weren't fucking morons.   300 mg back then did not give the same results as 1 gram today.  Guys today just use a LOT more.   I have used MANY tren products which were dosed well.  

So, guys today do not need to runs grams of tren to get the same results as guys used to get running 300 mg.  The guys today are just more reliant on gear and less reliant on training, diet, and genetics than out past champions.  You know what, I have never said this before for fear of ridicule, but I will say it now.  What happens when we see a past top pro come out and tell us his past cycles?  They get called liars.  Look at Levrone.  He says his normal cycles were 600 test/week, 400 Deca/week, 100 mg Aandrol/day and 175 mg Winstrol/week...and he says he won hnumerous pros shows running that very stack.  Guess what?  I don't have any reason not to believe him.  That is 2 grams...2 fucking GRAMS of gear per week!  Most guys today have no idea how much muscle they can build with 2 grams of gear.  They think 2 grams isn't shit...they are idiots.  The human body can build and support a TON of muscle tissue with 2 grams of steroids!  When you add excellent genetic like Kevon's into the equation, gut-busting training, and perfect attention to diet, you most certainly CAN build a 260 lbs ripped physique at 5'10.  

Now, not everyone can do this, but some people certainly can.  I personally know a 320 lb pro who is ENORMOUSLY strong, who takes right around 2 grams of gear per week....no GH...and only about 40-50 IU of slin on training days.  I could mention several other pros who also built their mass on about 2 grams of gear per week...just like Levrone...and they have NEVER used the super high doses that some of our own board members use, who are 1/2 as large and strong.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 1, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Yes, lots of gear is undee-dosed today, but there is still PLENTY of gear that is dosed accurately or pretty damn close to what it should be.  The reason guys back then rarely used more than 300 mg of Paravolan (500 mg in extreme cases) is not because it was 3X more potent....its because they weren't fucking morons.   300 mg back then did not give the same results as 1 gram today.  Guys today just use a LOT more.   I have used MANY tren products which were dosed well.
> 
> So, guys today do not need to runs grams of tren to get the same results as guys used to get running 300 mg.  The guys today are just more reliant on gear and less reliant on training, diet, and genetics than out past champions.  You know what, I have never said this before for fear of ridicule, but I will say it now.  What happens when we see a past top pro come out and tell us his past cycles?  They get called liars.  Look at Levrone.  He says his normal cycles were 600 test/week, 400 Deca/week, 100 mg Aandrol/day and 175 mg Winstrol/week...and he says he won hnumerous pros shows running that very stack.  Guess what?  I don't have any reason not to believe him.  That is 2 grams...2 fucking GRAMS of gear per week!  Most guys today have no idea how much muscle they can build with 2 grams of gear.  They think 2 grams isn't shit...they are idiots.  The human body can build and support a TON of muscle tissue with 2 grams of steroids!  When you add excellent genetic like Kevon's into the equation, gut-busting training, and perfect attention to diet, you most certainly CAN build a 260 lbs ripped physique at 5'10.
> 
> Now, not everyone can do this, but some people certainly can.  I personally know a 320 lb pro who is ENORMOUSLY strong, who takes right around 2 grams of gear per week....no GH...and only about 40-50 IU of slin on training days.  I could mention several other pros who also built their mass on about 2 grams of gear per week...just like Levrone...and they have NEVER used the super high doses that some of our own board members use, who are 1/2 as large and strong.



*big big true!*


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 1, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Yes, lots of gear is undee-dosed today, but there is still PLENTY of gear that is dosed accurately or pretty damn close to what it should be.  The reason guys back then rarely used more than 300 mg of Paravolan (500 mg in extreme cases) is not because it was 3X more potent....its because they weren't fucking morons.   300 mg back then did not give the same results as 1 gram today.  Guys today just use a LOT more.   I have used MANY tren products which were dosed well.
> 
> So, guys today do not need to runs grams of tren to get the same results as guys used to get running 300 mg.  The guys today are just more reliant on gear and less reliant on training, diet, and genetics than out past champions.  You know what, I have never said this before for fear of ridicule, but I will say it now.  What happens when we see a past top pro come out and tell us his past cycles?  They get called liars.  Look at Levrone.  He says his normal cycles were 600 test/week, 400 Deca/week, 100 mg Aandrol/day and 175 mg Winstrol/week...and he says he won hnumerous pros shows running that very stack.  Guess what?  I don't have any reason not to believe him.  That is 2 grams...2 fucking GRAMS of gear per week!  Most guys today have no idea how much muscle they can build with 2 grams of gear.  They think 2 grams isn't shit...they are idiots.  The human body can build and support a TON of muscle tissue with 2 grams of steroids!  When you add excellent genetic like Kevon's into the equation, gut-busting training, and perfect attention to diet, you most certainly CAN build a 260 lbs ripped physique at 5'10.
> 
> Now, not everyone can do this, but some people certainly can.  I personally know a 320 lb pro who is ENORMOUSLY strong, who takes right around 2 grams of gear per week....no GH...and only about 40-50 IU of slin on training days.  I could mention several other pros who also built their mass on about 2 grams of gear per week...just like Levrone...and they have NEVER used the super high doses that some of our own board members use, who are 1/2 as large and strong.



Mike then how do you explain the difference in other drugs like Var. I can get LEGIT pharm grade var, but the price is fucking crazy and know guys the run 15mgs of actual US prescription grade var with better results then running 100mg of anything out here. I have found a few sources where i get great gains from 50mgs of var but we are talking about what is known as a "girls" dose and the gains are stronger. I wish there was a way to purity test it. It just seems like EVERY old school guy i talk to all ways brings up the golden age of gear. Of how much better and stronger the stuff was yesterday then it is today.

Maybe Obamacare will pay for my Var script.


----------



## Sickofskinny (Nov 1, 2013)

Don't hold your breath Jay


----------



## exerciseordie (Nov 1, 2013)

Jay he has made amazing gains, but at what health cost? And if he were more worried about diet and training what could his gains have been? He does look good for his age though!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 1, 2013)

LOL at ANYONE taking 13 grams of legit gear for any reason.


----------



## Sickofskinny (Nov 1, 2013)

I thought in his youtube vid he was only on 3-4 grams of aas?

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Arnold (Nov 1, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> Mike then how do you explain the difference in other drugs like Var. I can get LEGIT pharm grade var, but the price is fucking crazy and know guys the run 15mgs of actual US prescription grade var with better results then running 100mg of anything out here. I have found a few sources where i get great gains from 50mgs of var but we are talking about what is known as a "girls" dose and the gains are stronger. I wish there was a way to purity test it. It just seems like EVERY old school guy i talk to all ways brings up the golden age of gear. Of how much better and stronger the stuff was yesterday then it is today.
> 
> Maybe Obamacare will pay for my Var script.




Var is one of the most frequently faked or under-dosed steroids, as is halotestin....so you are naturally going to find a lot more garbage compared to most other steroids.  The reason we hear guys talk about the golden ag of gear is because all gear used to be pharm-grade.  Regardless, there is PLENTY of accurately dosed gear...or damn close to it.  You can find good test, tren, deca, d-bol, Anadrol, etc, etc, etc....all over the place.  I have seen many of these products lab tested not only with personal bloodowork, but with mass spec testing as well, which is the goldstandard.  These tests do NOT lie.  Most steroids are dirt cheap to make....a few aren't.  

I have used pharm-grade Var, test, Deca, and Aandrol....right from U.S pharmacies...and I have also used Var from solid companies which was just as good as the pharm-grade Var.  If anyone says that they get better results from 15 mg of pharm Var than "anything" else out there, then they obviously don't know where to buy real Var.  In addition, how could they even make a comment like that unless they have actually used everything out there?  In reality, 15 mg of Var (real var) isn't much and won't give impressive gains...and anyone who says it does must be beginners or never used other steroids...because 15 mg of Var produces very mild results in men.  Var is not a strong steroid in terms of growth or strength.  I know exactly what type of effects Var provides because I used to get script Var in 2002. 

I have also used quite a few UGL test products which were just as good as the U.S. Watson test cyp I get every month from CVS.  Both personal bloodwork and mass spec testing (when available) confirm this.  I also used to make my own Tren for years from Fina pellets, which we all know contain real trenbolone, and I was quite proficient at it.  I extracted about as much tren from those pellets as possible...and again, I have used many tren products which were every bit as good as the tren I used to make from those pellets.  I have experienced the same thing when comparing pharm Deca with UGL Deca.  The point is that while there is certainly plenty of bunk and under-dosed gear available, there is also good stuff out there, which has been subjected to both bloodwork and mass spec testing.     

When you start looking into steroids like Var, Halo, and Primo, you need to know what you're buying.  Otherwise, you're probably going to get ripped off.  The problem is that too many guys are only trying to get the best price...and that usually doesn't work out, especially when it comes to stuff like Var.  I have seen some UGL's selling 1 gram of Var for $15!!!!  Come on...does anyone truly believe they are going to get 1,000 mg of REAL Var for only $15?  If they do they are either ignorant or naive.  *In most cases you get what you pay for.*  Always trying to buy from the cheapest UGL is most likely going to get you a lot of bunk gear.  Sure, sometimes great deals can be found on the more costly gear...and quite a few UGL's sell decent Test, Deca, etc for good prices... but in general the stuff that is expensive to make is going to be expensive to sell.  This is just common sense.  Unfortunately, some guys actually do believe the Halo they see advertised for $40 a gram is real, but the guys who have been around a while know to steer clear.  Even many pros have a hard time finding real Halo...or it costs a lot and they don't want to pay that much.  I have been fortunate to come across some great Halo recently (WP), but the shit is not cheap.

There is some great gear to be found out there...and when it comes to gear that dosn't cost much to make, it can often be found at good prices, but you need to know where to look.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Nov 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> LOL at ANYONE taking 13 grams of legit gear for any reason.



Exactly.


----------



## s2h (Nov 1, 2013)

The BL fella is currently out of action due to a nifty superfical abscess that has his left arm swoll up like a balloon...he stated in a video he isn't going to the doctor unless it becomes life threatening...I guess the Grim Staph Reaper will need to knock on his heart valve door before he goes...

He is decent size...symmetry is nothing special...and he has lost all control of his waistline....its all hesding in the wrong direction...

I have done plenty of not so smart things...but when I had my abscess issues I went to the doctor...

On Mikes point...gear is way overused in this day and age...society is used to getting everything fast..be it the net or cellphones..so fast means lots of drugs...its in the culture..


----------



## s2h (Nov 1, 2013)

PS...I can confirm Mikes post about the very large Pro who only used 2g..if that even...and no GH....we had a discussion about this topic several years back and that is the same and accurate info....


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 1, 2013)

I remember when everything was Upjohn or another pharmaceutical company. Test 10cc vial was 12 bucks, deca 1cc 200 mg vial was 7 bucks! lol. Actually, when I first got turned on to AS before they were called AAS, popular cycles were pyramids, starting at 1cc or 200mgs per week of test with a peak in the pyramid of 400mgs per week and back down again, to add 200mgs of deca was going big time lol. maybe we were naive, but it was fine for the time and nobody used a 1000mgs per week, that I ever heard of. The gyms were mostly privately owned with few locations if not one location and way less of the population using them.

Massive Steroid use is just popular these days, it wasn't back then, IMO


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 2, 2013)

13-14g and having no aspirations to continue in competitive is fucking dumb


----------



## jrock00123 (Nov 2, 2013)

Keep in find that we only produce about 100mg of testosterone per week natty.  So 1gm is 100 times our natural production.  10+ grams is just ridiculous.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Nov 2, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I remember when everything was Upjohn or another pharmaceutical company. Test 10cc vial was 12 bucks, deca 1cc 200 mg vial was 7 bucks! lol. Actually, when I first got turned on to AS before they were called AAS, popular cycles were pyramids, starting at 1cc or 200mgs per week of test with a peak in the pyramid of 400mgs per week and back down again, to add 200mgs of deca was going big time lol. maybe we were naive, but it was fine for the time and nobody used a 1000mgs per week, that I ever heard of. The gyms were mostly privately owned with few locations if not one location and way less of the population using them.
> 
> Massive Steroid use is just popular these days, it wasn't back then, IMO




I was pretty young back in the late 80's, during the time period you describe, but from what I remember (yes, I was into steroid cultue at 14 years old, with my trusty copy of Dan Duchaine's UGSHB) it is exactly as you say.  The first gym I ever went to (Powerhouse) was hardcore gym with many competitive BB'rs.  They all took steroids...many of them right in the gym locker room..LOL.  We had 2 national level BB'rs and several others who were getting close.  I overhead 3 of them speaking (2 national level guys and another man) and they all took right around 1 gram of gear per week...sometimes a bit more.  That was considered a LOT.  I would often speak to some of these guys' friends and they would tell me that a typical cycle for them was 500 mg test/week, 300 mg Deca/week, and 30-40 mg dbol/day (210-280 mg/week).  That is about 1 gram per week.  The general consensus back then was that this was a lot of gear.  These guys were big...and strong.  As a kid I was blown away.  I am talking about guys like Dave L. (still in some of the mags today and an avid contest promoter) who competed at about 235lbs ripped right around 5'10.  That is a big guy. There were a few other guys, who in the off-season weighed about 310 lbs at about 6'3....another at about 270 lbs and 5'10 (he benched 580 lbs raw!)...and another at about 5'10 and 250.  All of thee guys had fairly low BF levels...right around 10%....all were benching at least 500 lbs...most were behind the neck pressing 3 plates for reps..and so on.

I was common back then for a first cycle to be nothing other than 20-30 mg of D-bol...and one would pyramid up to this dose.  The progression might go like this:  15/20/25/30/30/30/25/20...or something similar.  By and large, the BB'rs from the 80's, even the top pros, would have a damn heart attack if they knew what beginners today are using.  The top pros back then used what many today consider beginner doses....and they gradually worked up to that dose.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Nov 2, 2013)

jrock00123 said:


> Keep in find that we only produce about 100mg of testosterone per week natty.  So 1gm is 100 times our natural production.  10+ grams is just ridiculous.



...and many produce significany less than that.  TRT might typically fall between 100-200 mg per week, but many men today only produce between 4-10 mg of testosterone per day.


----------



## Dannie (Nov 2, 2013)

jrock00123 said:


> Keep in find that we only produce about 100mg of testosterone per week natty.*  So 1gm is 100 times our natural production.*  10+ grams is just ridiculous.


1g is 10 times natty production



Mike Arnold said:


> I was common back then for a first cycle to be nothing other than 20-30 mg of D-bol...and one would pyramid up to this dose.  The progression might go like this:  15/20/25/30/30/30/25/20...or something similar...


^ That looks like my 2nd cycle. First cycle ever was dbol 10mg/day for 4 weeks, broke the plateau and put on 10 lbs.


----------



## jrock00123 (Nov 2, 2013)

Dannie said:


> 1g is 10 times natty production
> .



Doh!  You're right of course.  But the point I was trying to make is still valid.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 2, 2013)

s2h said:


> PS...I can confirm Mikes post about the very large Pro who only used 2g..if that even...and no GH....we had a discussion about this topic several years back and that is the same and accurate info....


I lived with a state champ (he never used GH either) for a while and I injected and used exactly what he did back in the 80"s. This guy was plugged in heavily in the BB scene and even trained with various NFL football players. We trained together, ate together and even picked up our gear together. The cycles were very basic. shoot Cyp every 3 days in ever increasing amounts until the syringe was 100% full. Essentially the cycles looked like this;

*My first cycle in 1988

*_All doses are approximate as I injected every 3 days the entire cycle.

Week 1 400mg Test C
Week 2 600mg Test C
Week 3 800mg Test C
Week 4 1 gram Test C
Week 5 1,200mg Test C
Week 6 1,400mg Test C
Week 7 1,600mg Test C
Week 8 1,600mg Test C

No PCT_*

*When we added an oral it was either 50 mg Anadrol daily or 25 mg D-bol daily. We NEVER stacked orals so it was one or the other. The gains we got off these cycles were nothing short of amazing. We ate big and dirty and volume trained like dogs. I could add 30 lbs in 8 weeks no problem. I repeated this style of cycling so many times and gains always followed. Over the years I have experimented with even higher doses and gains are not significantly higher. As you know, there is a point of diminishing returns and I truly believe I have exceeded that point in my years of experimentation. Guys that exceed 3-3.5 grams weekly are ignorant and reckless IMHO.


----------



## jimm (Dec 15, 2013)

that looks like a great cycle i think im gonna try this pyramiding up on my next cycle


----------



## vassille (Dec 16, 2013)

More is not better our bodies can only use so much gear the rest is a waste of money and effort and health risks. 
Im at 6ft close to 260lbs with abs, with 2iugh a day and about 1gr of gear sometimes a bit more. Occasionally I use insulin but in reality for me to grow bigger I just need to eat more. 
I tried more gear in the past and it only made me sick feeling and I really didnt grow all that much bigger. 
Ppl taking all this stuff although I can understand their goal to get bigger is not the gear amount is more the combination of various compounds accompanied by FOOD that will make ppl grow. 
I dont think most ppl understand how much one has to eat to grow. Shit I eat 6 meals a day just to maintain and to grow I actually have to hit all you can eat buffet for real weeks at the time!


----------



## tl0311 (Dec 16, 2013)

vassille said:


> More is not better our bodies can only use so much gear the rest is a waste of money and effort and health risks.
> Im at 6ft close to 260lbs with abs, with 2iugh a day and about 1gr of gear sometimes a bit more. Occasionally I use insulin but in reality for me to grow bigger I just need to eat more.
> I tried more gear in the past and it only made me sick feeling and I really didnt grow all that much bigger.
> Ppl taking all this stuff although I can understand their goal to get bigger is not the gear amount is more the combination of various compounds accompanied by FOOD that will make ppl grow.
> I dont think most ppl understand how much one has to eat to grow. *Shit I eat 6 meals a day just to maintain and to grow I actually have to hit all you can eat buffet for real weeks at the time!*


 I've been debating this one, its damn near the point that if I take the 15 minute drive to the Indian casino, Id be saving money, if I lived really close, well Id probably hit it up at least for 2 meals a day.


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 16, 2013)

The "up the dose" attitude of the current class of BBs is sorta horrifying - the stuff is UGL and to those who have easy access to it, cheap, I'd be curious what the G4P rate is these days because of the availability of UGL. Everyone is their own supplement company these days. But there is just no quicky route to maintainable success. The body simply can't handle it and it is not a linearly increasing gain. 

Like Ronnie says: "Everybody wanna be a bodybuilder, but don't nobody want to lift no heavy ass weight"

Ain't nuttin for free. 

You gotta pay to play.


----------



## vassille (Dec 17, 2013)

tl0311 said:


> I've been debating this one, its damn near the point that if I take the 15 minute drive to the Indian casino, Id be saving money, if I lived really close, well Id probably hit it up at least for 2 meals a day.



I hear you!Just go there once a day and eat till you puke lol
 There is a certain level of sacrifice when it comes to eating big that one has to make. It comes with the teritory and it's a pain in the ass espcially going in vacations, job and so on. I do a lot of improvising and Im always thingking ahead to the next meal.


----------



## vassille (Dec 17, 2013)

sassy69 said:


> The "up the dose" attitude of the current class of BBs is sorta horrifying - the stuff is UGL and to those who have easy access to it, cheap, I'd be curious what the G4P rate is these days because of the availability of UGL. Everyone is their own supplement company these days. *But there is just no quicky route to maintainable success*. The body simply can't handle it and it is not a linearly increasing gain.
> 
> Like Ronnie says: "Everybody wanna be a bodybuilder, but don't nobody want to lift no heavy ass weight"
> 
> ...



Very true everything has a price and sacrifice. 
Love Ronnie he is a little crazy but to be a bodybuilder one has to be a little crazy LOL


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 17, 2013)

i think the big issue sassy is no one wants to actually train. I see guys trying to curl 70lb dbs but no one wants to go through the pain of reaching failure. I think normal gym guys will maybe hit true failure on 2 sets the entire workout. My goal is to hit failure EVERY set, then hit partials to failure. it is the most painful way of training i have ever tried but my growth is amazing. If you watch guys like john meadows or shelby starnes they do tons of partial reps after failure. Just try to force as much blood to that muscle as possible then the next set your goal is to match or beat the last set.


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 18, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> i think the big issue sassy is no one wants to actually train. I see guys trying to curl 70lb dbs but no one wants to go through the pain of reaching failure. I think normal gym guys will maybe hit true failure on 2 sets the entire workout. My goal is to hit failure EVERY set, then hit partials to failure. it is the most painful way of training i have ever tried but my growth is amazing. If you watch guys like john meadows or shelby starnes they do tons of partial reps after failure. Just try to force as much blood to that muscle as possible then the next set your goal is to match or beat the last set.



I always catch myself starting to sound like my parents - "Kids these days ... nobody wants to work and expect everything handed to them on a platter..."  - but relative to the glory days of BB, before it started pushing the real extremes (when do you define the "real extremes" in this sport??? -- I'd say when the gut started showing up is when things got beyond sloppy and it was still considered acceptable), times were truly different:

- BBs were "different" and Arnold established the "glamor" of it w/ some of the more aesthetic standouts like Frank Zane, Robby Robbinson, Ed Corney, etc) - so it became "cool" thru the 90s. Anyone remember the Zubasz shitters, Otomix hightops and a string tanktop w/ a flat top hairdo look? That was actually a look & a lifestyle that people adapted enough to make the clothes brands immediately recognizable - like Tapout, etc. are associated with MMA and have since gone mainstream to not cool anymore.

- The drugs are more accessible w/ the internet.

- The designer drugs are more accessible w/ the internet.

- There's more history of the BB era and the evolution of the sport thru the 90s than there was in the 60s-70s

Mostly I think that old school hardcore mystique is gone and its been complicated w/ more drugs, tolerance (more willingness to use greater amounts) for greater extremes and aspiration to get "even bigger". So its like the look is there but all the stuff that went into establishing that look is gone. Now its more of a facade than a lifestyle.

Not that I represent a pro-level BB, but I did start lifting decades ago and have seen the change just within the gym - I hired my first true training coach (i.e. not just a guy selling time on the new Nautilus machines) in ugh.... the late 80s, and he was the one who told me you judge a good leg day on whether or not you puked. I came very close to heaving many times under this guy. Leg day usually started with identifying the location of all the nearest trash cans in the gym. I trained like that up to my last show until I started having some age-related issues.  I know some guys who train like that but they are less than the guys who go into the gym to curl in the squat rack and then go do some crossfit stuff. 

I guess no offense to the crossfit folks, but times are changing, what is popular is changing, so you don't find much of that culture anymore but people are still leveraging the tools & tricks that have developed over the years to support that culture. And the sad part is that you just can't argue w/ "time spent". I've got 30 yrs of muscle maturity, I've been spotty as shit w/ my training the last 3 years and the only real size I've lost is in my quads - and those were the muscle group I had to work the hardest to develop. The rest is pretty much still there despite approaching menopause and being a weekend warrior at best for 3 years. 

And that's my travelogue thru the years.


----------



## s2h (Dec 18, 2013)

the golden days are gone...really the fake leather fanny pack is the only thing i dont miss..


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 19, 2013)

s2h said:


> the golden days are gone...really *the fake leather fanny pack is the only thing i dont miss*..



I know someone who still wears one--I think it is the same one he had in the early 90's.  He also still wears the same clothes in the gym...looks like he stepped right out the late 80's-early 90's.


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 19, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> I know someone who still wears one--I think it is the same one he had in the early 90's.  He also still wears the same clothes in the gym...looks like he stepped right out the late 80's-early 90's.



There was one guy in my old gym who was hangin' onto the 90s like it was his lifeline- the shitter pants, the fanny pack, the lumberjack plaid shirt w/ the sleeves cut off, wifebeater, hightop Otomix... and yes... a flat top w/ a  rat tail.....  And if you can imagine, he was a source back then too.... (no shit...!)


----------



## Disqualified (Dec 19, 2013)

250 mg sust
100MG pro
100-200mg primo
200MG mast
250mg tren
100mg NPP
150mg EQ
+ orals
110mg Var
110mg Proviron
160mg Halo
200mg winstrol IM 100mg Winstrol Oral
*Everyday*


----------



## exerciseordie (Dec 19, 2013)

Anyone else see his racist ass comments on Facebook?


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 19, 2013)

exerciseordie said:


> Anyone else see his racist ass comments on Facebook?



just saw them......what the hell is that dude thinking


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## exerciseordie (Dec 19, 2013)

HeyMrWaters said:


> just saw them......what the hell is that dude thinking



He is a moron man. Plain and simple. Congrats Bostin you are big, but at what price?


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 19, 2013)

i think the problem with a lot of the younger crowd (myself not included) is that its all about instant gratification, everyone wants it now now now, i can wait, im making great gains on small amounts of gear for the time being, ill slowly up my doses as i need to. and the amount he claims to take is either a huge lie or severely under dosed, grade A tranny pee


----------

